# Majek Texas Skiff



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey anyone own one of these? I understand they are Majeks entry level boats and have wood floors and transoms....thoughts? What should be pushing this boat? Thanks!


----------



## GoFishin (Jan 18, 2008)

There excelent boats but just not the best. Buddy has one with a 90 yamaha. Pretty decent rig.


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

Agreed, just don't want to pay for "the best" especially when it's boat #2. Just got mama convinced they are like tools in the tool box! Just had a Mowdy sold out from under me.


----------



## GoFishin (Jan 18, 2008)

Have you been in a flats cat??


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

GoFishin said:


> Have you been in a flats cat??


Yes, I have.
The 17' is $12,300 boat and trailer + whatever engine 60hp-90hp.
It's a great skiff and won't beat you up like a flat bottom.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Back in 1998 in used to own a Texas Skiff w/ 75hp Yamaha.For a small boat they are built solid and will run very skinny....that is the plus side.Negative side is they are rough,wet and don't like to turn.Other than that....for a flat bottom tunnell boat...I thought it was solidly built.
Take a look at the Southshore 17 Tunnell !Custom built to your specs...runs shallow...takes the chop well for a small flats boat....and will turn on a dime!Plus,you can build it w/ plenty of storage. www.southshoreboats.net 
Happy boat shopping...there are lots of good ones out there.


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

So where might one go to look at one of these Southshore boats and how much money should I bring?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Call Cliff at the shop.361-972-3322 He's finishing a 17 as we speak.As far as price, I can't remember what the base price on the hull is.
The 17 runs well w/ a 75hp motor.If I were putting one together...I would go w/ a 3 cyl 90hp.
There is a picture on my home URL www.assaultthesaltfishing.com of me and 3 other guys on a 17 Florida flats style Southshore.Me and the late Capt Mike Mosley ran that boat for about 3 months.It is one bad arse little dude.It will also take on some good chop.I've crossed West Matty in a 17 w/ some pretty stiff winds in the wintertime and didn't feel threatened being in that boat not one bit.


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Capt Scott; will give him a call; agree on the 90hp!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Fish Fear Us,
Here's the info us requested:$10,700 which includes:boat,trailer,jackplate and hydraulic steering.50hp motor...28mph w/ 2 guys 70-90hp motor...35-38mph
Hope this helps you out.

P.S. You can have the fuel tank below deck and customize your deck layout as you wish!


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

Capt. Scott,
How does a 50 push that boat out of the hole? Seems like it would be a little short on power. 

Good looking rigs.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

I own one with a 70 Yamaha and it will top out at 32 mph. Great little boat runs dry enough for something so small; just try to stay out of the rough stuff. Sips gas. I can run from Charlies to Ayers and back on 7 or 8 gallons. The only problem is if you do have to cross some rough water it doesn't quite reach wave to wave but you learn to drive it and do alright. Overall very easy to handle maintain and use. It does not go as shallow as a 21 RFL with TRP will though.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That's a good price Scott, especially with jackplate and hydraulic steering.


----------

